# Pyro-mania!



## nootka (Mar 7, 2007)

He is shedding around his face so much. Looks moth-eaten!

But still full of life and fun!






Learning a little about "setting up" or communing with the "small humans."

Pyro and Brandon, who's five






Always something interesting those small humans are up to...






He does have unusual eyes, but this is common in his half brothers, maybe the silver dilution at work again?






Sure looks like his dad, and his mom!






He loves his Gramma, but she gets tired of his antics pretty quickly!

He's likely really going to be happy when the foal that's due 30 days from now is born!

Here's a pic I took in our front yard:

(it really is SPRING!!!)






Thanks for looking!

Liz


----------



## Bassett (Mar 7, 2007)

Hey, love your daffodil. Now you are teasing us who still have 12-15 inches or more of snow. :bgrin

Such a cute little foal you have, very handsone son (?) also.



Love eye pictures. They tell so much.

Spring hurry and come to Wisconsin. Please??????


----------



## nootka (Mar 7, 2007)

Yes, the sun and warmth has been great!

Not to mention now Pyro gets to be outside for at least 12 hours at a time (sorry no trotting pics, Leia, everyone was sun-lazy!)

L.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Mar 7, 2007)

Oh Liz, he is just wonderful! Love the daff...I still have a foot of snow and ice! Maybe I'll steal it and put it on my desktop.


----------



## hobbyhorse23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Okay, those are great pictures of Pyro. The daffodil shot is AWESOME! And Brandon is really growing up from when I last saw him.

Now where the heck are Kyan and Mousie and your expectant momma Lailah?? LOL

Leia


----------



## Mona (Mar 7, 2007)

Sure enjoyed ALL of the pics! I can't believe how much this little one is maturing in such a short time!

And that daffodil...sure makes me wish for SPRING!


----------



## Floridachick (Mar 7, 2007)

He is so stinking CUTE! I also can NOT believe he looks like a twin to my SPYRO who is 6 months old and has blue eyes as well.


----------



## Irish Hills Farm (Mar 7, 2007)

He is a cutie! The second picture with your son, I think Pyro is thinking I can take him.



:


----------



## Fanch (Mar 7, 2007)

What great pictures, hes such a beautiful boy.


----------



## susanne (Mar 7, 2007)

I can't wait to meet him in person, Liz! He is gorgeous, and I love that wedge-shaped head and well-defined jaw. He really does look full of himself!

Great pics!


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Mar 7, 2007)

Wow he really looks like his dad now! I rough clipped Daddy-Poo and he looks sad! But it is better for working when the days are almost 70 and the nights are 30 something.....

I LOVE the second one when he is giving Brandon the look. He is looking into his eyes, which is animals don't always do. You have one heck of a time coming with that boy Liz!


----------



## maplegum (Mar 7, 2007)

He looks special...!

i love babies.



:


----------



## Jill (Mar 8, 2007)

He is growing into one very handsome little man! And I love the daffodil shot -- my favorite flower


----------



## nootka (Mar 8, 2007)

Yep, he's got an attitude, Kim. He comes racing over when you're outside, and when he runs and squeaks, it reminds me of how you said his dad got his nickname!

*LOL*

I have not put a halter on him, yet, but soon....perhaps today!

Thanks for looking, everyone, we are really proud of him, and are enjoying him in lots of ways!

L.


----------



## PaintedPromiseRanch (Mar 8, 2007)

:aktion033: great pictures :aktion033:


----------



## Bluerocket (Mar 9, 2007)

What a cutie (boy and colt)


----------



## LindaL (Mar 9, 2007)

Wow! He is sure growing up already...cant wait to see him at the Boring show!! :saludando:

Love the daffodil pic!! Blooming here, too!! :aktion033: :aktion033:


----------



## lilhorseladie (Mar 9, 2007)

Pyro is sure a pretty boy. Love the flower picture also! Spring is springing


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 9, 2007)

: What a cutie pie.

Brandon looks like he is having for as well.

Great photos :aktion033:

thanks for sharing


----------



## iluvwalkers (Mar 10, 2007)

[SIZE=14pt]2 handsome boys you have there



: . i see grass in those pictures too, i almost forgot what it looks like :bgrin . Nikki[/SIZE]


----------



## Leeana (Mar 11, 2007)

He is going to have a really beautiful head. I like the pictures with your son and G-ma! He is very handsome.

Good pics


----------

